# DD externe invisible de l'utilitaire de disque



## Wil (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une fausse manip sur un disque dur externe multimédia et je n'ai plus du tout accès au disque, ni même dans l'utilitaire disque.
Je compte de toute façon le formater. Comment puis je le faire vu qu'il n'est pas visible ?


----------



## lappartien (12 Avril 2012)

c'est quoi la manip?

avant tout, démarrer ton ordi , débrancher le dd puis le rebrancher, voir s'il monte....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h55 ----------

cétiquoi tonDD
connexion usb ou firewire
monte-til sur un autre mac
est-il partitionné en mac en pc voir les 2?

....à toi


----------



## Wil (12 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai voulu brancher le DD multimedia (Archos TV+) sur ma neufbox TV qui m'a demandée de formater. J'ai eu un message d'erreur genre "Erreur inconnue".
Comme je sais qu'il faut le formater FAT32, je l'ai donc brancher sur mon Mac qui ne le voie pas.
C'est un USB. 
- Il ne monte pas sur un autre mac, 
- Il ne monte pas sur Windows mais est visible dans "Gérer".
- Il monte sur Ubuntu mais inaccessible et impossible à formater.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

C'est un USB "auto alimenté" ? Si oui, essaie de le connecter à 2 ports USB au moyen d'un câble en Y, ça devrait régler le problème !


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2012)

+1

Si le disque accepte une alimentation externe, généralement ils montent mieux.


----------



## Wil (13 Avril 2012)

Non, c'est un disque avec alimentation externe.


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2012)

Alors voir avec des outils genre DiskWarrior.

Voir aussi s'il monte (ou pas) sous une autre session,
en démarrant en mode sans échec.

Après il y a des coïncidences...


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2012)

Tu ne le vois plus du tout ou tu ne vois plus de volume montable (mais quand même la partie *physique*, c'est à dire ce que te retourne le controleur ?)
Tu peux jeter un &#339;il dans System Profiler (je reviendrai quand j'aurais trouvé le mot français) Informations Système si le disque apparait comme connecté (c'est à dire que l'ordinateur interagit avec la carte controleur du disque dur).


----------



## Wil (14 Avril 2012)

En effet il est présent dans les informations systèmes 

Matériel USB
BUS USB à grande vitesse
   USB2.0 Hub
     archostv+*:

  Identifiant du produit:	0x131a
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x0e79
  Version:	3,16
  Numéro de série:	SUUNZHZH9PLT
  Vitesse:	Jusquà 480 Mb/s
  Fabricant:	ARCHOS
  Identifiant de lemplacement:	0x24130000 / 4
  Courant disponible (mA):	500
  Courant requis (mA):	500


Mais ni montable, ni dans utilitaire disque


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2012)

Wil a dit:


> En effet il est présent dans les informations systèmes
> 
> Matériel USB
> BUS USB à grande vitesse
> ...



Euh là, non, en fait, il n'est pas visible d'informations système, ce que tu vois là, c'est le bridge, mais si le disque était visible, il t'indiquerait sa capacité, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.

Conclusion, soit ton bridge (la partie "contrôleur sATA", qui fait l'interface entre le disque et le bridge, puisque visiblement la partie USB respire encore), soit ton disque est mort (à moins d'un problème de connexion interne, mais ça, ça ne parait pas être le plus probable).


----------



## Wil (16 Avril 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.
Dès que j'ai un moment, je vais essayer de démonter le DD du boitier multimédia et le brancher en direct.
Mais bon, c'est fou quand même que le seul fait d'avoir formater via la neufbox puisse foutre en l'air le DD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------

Yes !!!! 

Je viens de le brancher en direct (via mon adaptateur IDE / USB) et le disque monte.
J'en déduit que c'est le boitier. Bon ben je suis quitte à changer de boîtier...

En tout cas, encore merci à tous.

@++
Wil


----------

